# kitten update pics



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i thought i would post a couple of new pics on here instead of cluttering the breeding section...

this is a red/cream girl we are going to be keeping









and these are the 3 blue/seal


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How delicious! Stop tempting me!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Awww - how sweet are they :001_wub::001_wub:
I'm getting very kitten broody now - good job we have some due in February


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww i love blue/seals, ,, they are coming on very nicely._


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

there is just 1 thats not gaining as much as we would like.. and thats the runt...

we are keeping a close watch on its weight and if not gain any more, then its manuel feed...my mrs got her work cut out..

if we try to handle them with mum there.. she panics and tries grabbing them..

so we have to do things whilst she is downstairs.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed the little runt puts weight on.xx_


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

They'll all be all right, because you are there helping them. They're delicious.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely babies, have you still got the seven and were they a good weight?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

still got them all.. and the smallest was 78g at birth..

which was bigger than the largest of the litter of 2 we had last year...

all are doing well.. eyes open and very curious.. everytime we go near the box.. they all come running(well almost)...

we think at least 4 are cream/red and 3 are blue with 2 possably torties


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

​. WOW !!!! OMG !!! GIMME GIMME GIMME:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Superash said:


> ​. WOW !!!! OMG !!! GIMME GIMME GIMME:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


ready april...


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Really gorgeous babies well done................Chris


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

SOooooooooooooooooooo did I get the colours right?!?!! :laugh: I need to know Nowwwwwww!!! :ihih:

Am am mega chuffed that you got your red girly  

more pics!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

5 girls.. 2 boys.

4 red/cream 3 bluetorties... i think thats the final guess...


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I like blue torties don't think my husband will let me have another though


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> I like blue torties don't think my husband will let me have another though


^^^^^ This! But I see it as a challenge 

Gorgeous babies - I would have to keep them all. Thats probably why I will never be a breeder


----------



## ContiGiant (Jan 16, 2012)

aww they are so uneblieveably cute :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

rcmadd said:


> 5 girls.. 2 boys.
> 
> 4 red/cream 3 bluetorties... i think thats the final guess...


yah! I think thats what I said!! :laugh:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

pretty babies


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

My wfe would keep them all as well, if she could....
But.. 5 cats and 4 dogs, house full to bursting already.

I'm glad I got a shed.... lol

I will get some newer pics after notts/derby show.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww yes, looking forward to new pics after the show, ,,_


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

for anyone going to the notts/derby.. we should have some newer ones on the camera/ipod...


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

update.. could only get a couple.. the little beggers are now getting everywhere...

mum..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww how cute are they, beautiful.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

couple more pics from today.. only got 3 as others were sleeping.
this one we might be keeping


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Far too cute :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh my, im in love with the last picture, how gorgeous.:001_tt1::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1:_


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so yummy :001_wub: I wouldnt use hairbands round the neck though, your find these are better:

easy to trim & to break if they get into trouble:
10 Puppy Dog ID Bands Party Wrist whelping collar TYVEK | eBay


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Last one looks like a blue split nose to me.










Courtesy of VillaRoyal Ragdoll USA


----------

